# E code (external cause) ICD 9 code for healthcare worker exposed to meningitis



## cycherry (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know the correct E code to assign for a healthcare worker exposed to meningitis? I don't have much experience with External Cause codes and we are now required to report them for workers comp claims.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 7, 2011)

if they are asymptomatic then a V code for the exposure and the E code for place of occurance should be sufficient.


----------

